# For Those of You With Bad Covid-19 Anxiety



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2020)

Telling you just not to worry isn't going to do much, at least that's what I think.  The reality is that *80%* of those who get it *do not die and go on to be okay after awhile.  They experience mild cold and flu symptoms.*

You can easily avoid this problem by just following simple steps:

-always wash your hands after being out.

-do not touch your face, eyes, or mouth while you are out.

-after you come in from being out use a hand sanitizer or wash hands for 20 seconds as thoroughly as you can.  Then feel free to pick your nose or itch your face!✌

-keep a 6 feet distance from others in public.

-if you know someone who is sick (with possibly the covid virus) do not go around them.

-make hand sanitizer with 2/3 cup alcohol and 1/3 cup of aloe vera gel and put it in a pump bottle and also in a small bottle to take when going out.  Use it after handling handles and other things while out.  Use your good judgement when to use it also.

-stay vigilant and follow the above steps during these hard times.  Remember you are not alone with your anxiety..many have it, too.

-relax and have the drink/smoke of your choice!


-Remember your *strength* and how strong you are and how you have survived this long!

*Anyone wishing to add to ways to keep those with bad anxiety helped please feel free to add to this...*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2020)

Also, think of all the difficult things you have survived in your life and there is the proof that you *ARE* strong and have survived and *will Survive this too!*


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2020)

Getting out in nature can help also. Sunlight and fresh air, NO crowds of people, just you alone with a lot of natural beauty. We're lucky it's nearly spring and the earth is coming to life again and wearing garments of florals and greens. How pretty to see. It will relax you and it's free.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

chic said:


> Getting out in nature can help also. Sunlight and fresh air, NO crowds of people, just you alone with a lot of natural beauty. We're lucky it's nearly spring and the earth is coming to life again and wearing garments of florals and greens. How pretty to see. It will relax you and it's free.
> 
> View attachment 95401


Thank you chic.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 14, 2020)

For me, prayer and reading scripture are a sure antidote for anxiety.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Also, think of all the difficult things you have survived in your life and there is the proof that you *ARE* strong and have survived and *will Survive this too!*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 95403


thanks Ken, I could go for one of those


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

The media is milking this and making people more anxious than they need to be.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> The media is milking this and making people more anxious than they need to be.


Aint that the truth...


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 14, 2020)

> -make hand sanitizer with 2/3 cup alcohol and 1/3 cup of aloe vera gel and put it in a pump bottle and also in a small bottle to take when going out. Use it after handling handles and other things while out. Use your good judgement when to use it also.



We have been unsuccessful in finding alcohol or hand sanitizer anywhere our city so far.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2020)

Soap and water with a good 20 second hand wash is just as good, I hear.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

exwisehe said:


> We have been unsuccessful in finding alcohol or hand sanitizer anywhere our city so far.


I couldn't find any online and haven't been anywhere.  I went to CVS and didn't see anything besides aloe vera gel but as RR says washing hands with soap for 20 seconds is just as good and rub them together, too.  I found some Irish Spring on Amazon and got several of them for when my other soap runs out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Here is a good video for anxiety:


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

I've gotten much more mindful about how I wash my hands.  Gone are the days of rinsing them under running water for 5 seconds.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 15, 2020)

Touch Screens - When I was shopping for a new laptop two years ago, the clerk was pushing me to get this fantastic model that let you paw your way through the system and the net.  My first reaction was "Ick!"  In a household with multiple people sharing the same equipment of any sort, it is a great way to share bugs!  Please use a tissue or paper towel before you touch a communal/public screen or button.


----------



## toffee (Mar 15, 2020)

iam  spraying the  loo  seats... and pull light switches..taps as well - but  seem to have a itchy blotchy face --
like something I ate- or touched ☘


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2020)

My idea of getting out in nature is not so great. It was so mobbed today. For the past 2 weeks no one has gone hiking or walking, but today everyone was out there. No space or distance. No peace. People everywhere talking about the virus. I need to rethink this as a strategy for stress coping as I'm going to have more free time in coming weeks.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 15, 2020)

I haven't changed my routine much at all.  I'm simply staying home.  I don't worry about hand sanitizer or washing my hands any different because I haven't gone anywhere or had visitors that would bring in any germs.  I'm expecting a grocery order in a few minutes and I will take a Clorox wipe and wipe off the items, but that's it.   (Also asking the delivery person to just sit the stuff on my front porch and I will retrieve the bags.)


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

We couldn't even go to church last night or this morning. Our church is closed for the next two weeks.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 16, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I haven't changed my routine much at all.  I'm simply staying home.  I don't worry about hand sanitizer or washing my hands any different because I haven't gone anywhere or had visitors that would bring in any germs.  I'm expecting a grocery order in a few minutes and I will take a Clorox wipe and wipe off the items, but that's it.   (Also asking the delivery person to just sit the stuff on my front porch and I will retrieve the bags.)


I had the same idea and spent an hour doing an online order - waited the next day and finally called when it was two hours late - the store never got my order (though they did get my credit card info!) So, new plan - going out tomorrow to vote and will hit the less expensive grocers (hopefully, there is some food left on the shelves!)  Like you, planned to spray down and wipe the delivery.  No more melon squeezing for me!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 16, 2020)

There is so much media about the virus, both world wide and also relating to Nashville where I live.  For a while I was ignoring everything, and then realized that was being irresponsible because this isn't just about me not getting the virus, it's about me doing my part to ensure I don't pass it on to anyone else if I DO become infected...and I may not know I'm infected for 2 days to 2 weeks!

So I stopped ignoring the news, but quickly realized that it would be very easy to get overwhelmed with all the cautions and concerns and worries.  My strategy now is that for every news story or alarming report I read about the virus, I make sure to balance that with something else...something feel-good that has nothing to do with the virus!  It doesn't have to be much for me...a funny meme, upbeat news and reports, going to specific FB pages where I know I won't be inundated with corona related stuff...like my daughter, who is constantly posting cute and fun stuff about her kids and her menagerie of animals!

I think staying calm and keeping our anxiety under control in the face of all the alarming reports has to do with balance..balancing out the scary stuff with other, more uplifting things.

I saw a great quote on the news this morning...the only thing we need to spread these days are humor, compassion and help!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm doing everything everyone else is doing....washing hands for at least 20 seconds with hot soap and water many times a day. Using hand gels if I'm out, using latex gloves when pushing a shopping trolley around the supermarket.

I stay home a lot at the moment because I have a bit of a medical problem  which is keeping me home more often than I would be normally...  so I'm not mixing with folks as I would generally,  including friends.. but my husband goes out to work and he's in contact  with many people, so he takes a bottle of  hand gel which we made ourselves with isopropyl and  aloe vera...  with him to work and uses that all day long , but I have to be careful he doesn't bring anything home because I have asthma so my health  could be comprised very easily

Today I went shopping for the first time in weeks, I was astounded at the crowds, and the queues just in one supermarket were just incredibly long , way worse than anything even at Christmas ...and no-one was staying 3 feet or more away from anyone else... everybody was rammed up against everyone else in the queues for the cash tills... I had to drive to 3 separate towns just to be able to find a supermarket that had milk....

Terrible..I was in shock tbh, I'd never seen anything like it in real terms..only in the media.  ...and tbh, it really has made me even more anxious about the whole thing that I was before... thank goodness I live in the countryside and can just go and walk in the woods or down the country lane...well at least until they bring in any kind of isolation order .

Here's a little of what it looked like in one of the largest supermarkets around noon today... .... 

This queue for the tills stretched all the way around the store ... ( this is a very large supermarket so really I couldn't capture the depth of the queues)

https://i.postimg.cc/02MVWpXL/IMG-4477.jpg


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

People are more dangerous than the virus.


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

Why the toilet paper shortage? Diarrhea is NOT one of the virus symptoms. Just goes to show what people worry about the most in a crisis - their asses!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> Why the toilet paper shortage? Diarrhea is NOT one of the virus symptoms. Just goes to show what people worry about the most in a crisis - their asses!


 "the masses are asses" is a quote attributed to Alexander Hamilton, so........


----------



## oldman (Mar 16, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> "the masses are asses" is a quote attributed to Alexander Hamilton, so........


I don't understand the rush to get water. All of my taps work fine and our water company constantly checks the quality of the water for diseases and poisons that a terrorist would use.


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

I use tap water because I use it mostly for brewing tea, so it's boiled.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 16, 2020)

oldman said:


> I don't understand the rush to get water. All of my taps work fine and our water company constantly checks the quality of the water for diseases and poisons that a terrorist would use.


I think its because if enough employees at your water company become ill there will be no tap water. ???


----------



## Pepper (Mar 16, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I think its because if enough employees at your water company become ill there will be no tap water. ???


Why wouldn't there be?  Think Flint, Michigan.


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

I still can't get my mind around the hysteria and panic. The world has had widespread illnesses before. Why such an over-reaction to this one?

Schools are closed, many churches and libraries are also, but the senior meal program is still functioning BAU. Go figure.


----------

